
Ad blockers: Google reveals it now has over 1,000 staff just fighting bad ads - augb
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ad-busters-google-employs-over-1000-people-just-to-fight-bad-ads/
======
bobajeff
"We've developed technology to determine when clicks on mobile ads are
accidental. >Instead of sending you off to an advertiser page you didn't mean
to visit, we let you continue enjoying your slideshow, and the advertiser
doesn't get charged," he said.

They need to look more closely at mobile sites and not just apps. There are
many times I'll click and ad by accident when scrolling down.

